# J.P. Morgan Portfolio Competition



## beerwm (23 May 2009)

I signed up to this stock-trading game [for uni students] awhile ago, only ever placed 1 trade.



I saw this on my email.

200,000k initial balance.
1st Place ($521,684)… skyQuake… Macquarie University 

Congrats SkyQuake - I take it its the same SkyQuake on this forum. sorry if im embarassing you, but great work.

Did anyone else enter this? how did u do?


----------



## skyQuake (24 May 2009)

: D

A fair bit of hard work and a fair bit of luck.

Trading and scalping away.


----------



## Julia (24 May 2009)

Congratulations, Sky Quake, that's a great effort.


----------



## prawn_86 (24 May 2009)

Well done SQ!

That should land you a job if your looking for one.


----------



## Timmy (24 May 2009)

Well done SQ, great work!


----------



## jono1887 (24 May 2009)

Wow, congrats SQ... what was 1st prize??
Any job offers from JP Morgan?


----------



## Largesse (24 May 2009)

jono1887 said:


> Wow, congrats SQ... what was 1st prize??
> Any job offers from JP Morgan?




he'll get offered an interview and also wins something like $5k cash


----------



## JTLP (24 May 2009)

skyQuake said:


> : D
> 
> A fair bit of hard work and a fair bit of luck.
> 
> Trading and scalping away.




Congratulations!

If you don't mind me asking big man, what exactly does this 1st prize get you?

(Cash, Fame, Firms looking at you?)


----------



## MRC & Co (24 May 2009)

Good work man.

When you opening your fund?  ha ha, I will invest with those kind of returns!


----------



## jono1887 (24 May 2009)

MRC & Co said:


> Good work man.
> 
> When you opening your fund?  ha ha, I will invest with those kind of returns!




Count me in!! You managed 150% in 3months  very nice!


----------



## skyQuake (25 May 2009)

Haha, Thanks guys, I would certainly like to start my own 2-20 fund one day 

For now the prize is $4.5k and an internship or maybe grad at JP Morgan.

And to be fair, those 8weeks saw some extraordinary rallies in small caps on the ASX300. For Example MDT rallied from 3c to 15c, the came back down.
The high water mark was around $620k by some guys that just bought property trusts and held them to the bitter end...(which i am thankful for)


----------



## jono1887 (25 May 2009)

What are you studying SQ??


----------



## nunthewiser (25 May 2009)

Well done Skyquake

enjoying your modesty , you done well and hope it takes you to the moon 

onya


----------



## skyQuake (25 May 2009)

jono1887 said:


> What are you studying SQ??




Was studying BComLLB, but dropped the law part : P

Oh and commerce was fun too.. I am half inclined to say I used the CAPM to pick stocks in the interview with JP haha


----------



## Largesse (25 May 2009)

skyQuake said:


> Was studying BComLLB, but dropped the law part : P
> 
> Oh and commerce was fun too.. I am half inclined to say I used the CAPM to pick stocks in the interview with JP haha




Please do, would be hilarious


----------



## jono1887 (25 May 2009)

skyQuake said:


> Was studying BComLLB, but dropped the law part : P
> 
> Oh and commerce was fun too.. I am half inclined to say I used the CAPM to pick stocks in the interview with JP haha




CAPM?


----------



## prawn_86 (25 May 2009)

A question for SQ if he wants to respond:

Has your personal portfolio had these same type of returns? If so why are you still at uni? : Or did you take more risks with 'fake' money?


----------



## Kez180 (25 May 2009)

jono1887 said:


> CAPM?





Capital Asset Pricing Model


----------



## skyQuake (25 May 2009)

prawn_86 said:


> A question for SQ if he wants to respond:
> 
> Has your personal portfolio had these same type of returns? If so why are you still at uni? : Or did you take more risks with 'fake' money?




Hi Prawn, I'm pretty fresh out of uni so I don't have the capital to start a portfolio as such, and even with those returns, I'll probably make more at wollies  
Currently trading on sims with ninjatrader thru IB

Took a rare trade or two that mirrored the portfolio cause things were just going nuts eg. CER, CNP... Would have absolutely LOVED to short them once the announcements came out though lol..

As for risk taking I took on a fair bit more risk than I would normally, cause the nature of the comp meant that you are trading to _beat some other guy_, rather than trading to preserve capital/make money. But since it was limited to ASX300, and with the 25% diversification rule; risk was fairly limited by game constraints.


----------



## michael_selway (26 May 2009)

skyQuake said:


> Hi Prawn, I'm pretty fresh out of uni so I don't have the capital to start a portfolio as such, and even with those returns, I'll probably make more at wollies
> Currently trading on sims with ninjatrader thru IB
> 
> Took a rare trade or two that mirrored the portfolio cause things were just going nuts eg. CER, CNP... Would have absolutely LOVED to short them once the announcements came out though lol..
> ...




Hey congrats! 

Let us know how when you decide to enter another comp etc 

Thanks

MS


----------



## johnnyg (26 May 2009)

Well Done SQ.


----------



## mazzatelli1000 (26 May 2009)

Congrats SQ!!!

Weren't you at Propex or am I mistaking you for someone else?


----------



## Kryzz (16 March 2010)

Anyone in the competition this yr? Registrations closing on Sunday I believe


----------



## Robb (23 March 2010)

I'm playing along.. Does anyone else find the site terribly unreliable?

And I just noticed SkyQuake is playing again


----------



## GCrenegade (23 March 2010)

Yeah I am entered in again this year.  Going ok bought the maximum i could of Linc shares so just hoping this sale goes through, having said that i was doing the same thing in the comp last year. I totally agree with the site. Good luck to everyone playing


----------



## skyQuake (23 March 2010)

Robb said:


> I'm playing along.. Does anyone else find the site terribly unreliable?
> 
> And I just noticed SkyQuake is playing again




Interesting... Cause I'm not playing this year! But would be great if he won. I'll take all the props 
I heard the connections are a bit dodgy? So the site doesn't load or what?


----------



## mazzatelli (23 March 2010)

SQ is really a masochist, shooting for another stint as an intern


----------



## skyQuake (23 March 2010)

mazzatelli said:


> SQ is really a masochist, shooting for another stint as an intern




EWWWWWWWWWWW 

Don't kid yourselves boys and girls. 80hrs weeks are very REAL, even post GFC.

Tis a fine path for some but no force on earth can wake me up for the daily 7am meetings...


----------



## danago (24 March 2010)

Ive signed up this year. Not doing too well so far haha


----------



## Dowdy (24 March 2010)

what's the website for it?


----------



## Robb (24 March 2010)

tradingplaces.com.au


----------



## Dowdy (24 March 2010)

I just had a look. It's closed for this year. 

What a bummer


----------



## sageintraining (26 March 2010)

Yo

Skyquake, are you still at JP morgan? Also whats life like after mq.. i seriously hate this uni man.

Good luck to all playing.


----------

